# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Apple Hardware Users > [PPC] Mirror sites for mini CD installation

## AndyInMokum

Greatings from Amsterdam, 

As a newbie, I'm stuck. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 PPC onto an elderly Mac G4 PowerBook. I understand the process, I can even get the very temperamental boot DVD to work, (eventually). Shouting at it while depressing "c" seems to work well. :Smile: It is when I get to the mirror images. I understand what mirror images are, that is self explanatory. What I don't understand is the requests being asked by the Debian style installer. When I say I don't understand, I really mean, its a total mystery! :Very Happy:  The terminology, where to find the mirrors, how to enter them into the fields, you name it and its a mystery. I been searching for these answers. I get plenty of what to do with them but no how to do its. I'm just running around in circles and it's really frustrating.  Any help would much appreciated. Thanks

----------


## mörgæs

Hi, welcome to the fora.

Funny, just yesterday I wrote some advice on G4 installation. If you have the same graphics card you might need the same operation.
Here's the mirror list.

Moving your post to the Apple forum.

----------


## AndyInMokum

Hi and thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I've actually got Lubuntu on it at the moment. Its very quick but it is also full of bugs that really make you crazy. I thought I would try Ubuntu. I just don't understand what to do with the mirror sites. I've tried what I consider a logical approach to entering the info into the fields. The computer says otherwise. What I'm doing is pure trial and errors and I'm getting it wrong every time.

----------


## mörgæs

Lubuntu 12.04 is indeed full of bugs. Go for 13.04.

Which mirror(s) are you typing during the install? 

Have you tried the alternate Lubuntu for Power PC?

----------


## AndyInMokum

This is the problem. I don't know what I'm supposed to type in the required fields. I can find the mirrors with not problem, I just don't know what I supposed to do with them. The site I'm using is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors, Then the Dutch links.  As I said, I can find the information, I just don't understand what I have to do with it in relation to the requirements of the installation process. I have never deliberately used a mirror site before so the whole process is a mystery to me. I am using Lubuntu 13.04. The WiFi, sound and battery indicator doesn´t work. It real shame that Opera no longer supports PPC. I´ve got spoilt using it.

----------


## mörgæs

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152113

----------


## rkmugen

I'm surprised that my solution is the recommended one.  >_<  Oh well, I hope it works alright for you, AndyInMokum.

----------

